# Macrobiotic diet and Vitamin B-12 deficiency



## 14354 (Apr 3, 2007)

Iâ€™ve heard of B12 patch. The Vitamin B-12 Patch is a revolutionary product developed to supply the body with vitamin B12 needed for.Increase energyRestore mental clarityHelp with memory lossReduce daily stress and irritabilityA friend of mine told me about the site b12patch.com. Try it on internet.Good luck.


----------

